# I have been real busy but wanted to share this...



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

The June 15, 2009 issue of MeatGoatMania is online.

http://tennesseemea tgoats.com/ MeatGoatMania/ June09

I really think this gives some good info and some great thoughts on raising meat goats outside the box.

This is put together by Pat Cotton and Suzanne W. Gasparotto some very long time breeders.

If you join the group this will be sent to you once a month. If nothing else these are worth the read. :thumb:


----------

